# PC-Maus reagiert nach dem Windows-Start nicht ...



## Hattrix (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich mache mein PC an und meine PC-Maus (USB) reagiert nicht. Erst wenn ich den USB-Stecker raus nehme und wieder reinstecke, funktioniert meine Maus wieder.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Ist eine 5 Euro Maus aus MediaMarkt!


----------



## mr_arrogant (8. August 2007)

Das es an der Stromzufur liegen könnte würde ich so direkt mal ausschließen.

Es könnte eher an einem Falsch eingerichteten USB-Controller liegen.
Wenn du deine USB-Maus raus und wieder rein stöpselst nach dem Windows Start, kommt dann rechts unten in der Tray eine Meldung das ein neues USB-Gerät gefunden wurde ?



mfg
mr-d


----------



## d2wap (8. August 2007)

Ist im Windows die Plug & Play-Erkennung ausgeschaltet?
Hast du evtl. UPNP mit XPAntispy deaktiviert?


----------



## Hattrix (8. August 2007)

@mr_arrogant:
Dies kam nur einmal vor, wo ich die Maus das erste Mal angeschlossen hatte. Ansonsten kommt das nicht mehr vor!

@d2wap:
Muss dir beide Fragen mit "nein" antworten!


----------



## blizzard3mb (19. September 2007)

hallo 
ich habe dieses problem auch mit der maus nur das dieses problem immer wieder auftaucht mit


----------



## Hattrix (29. September 2007)

Und was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## blizzard3mb (1. Oktober 2007)

hi

ich habe ein paar andere mäuse angeschlossen nur ein te aber wie beim anfang


----------

